# Bringing your own boots to Basic?



## trentonmilwife (23 Feb 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I know the topic of non-issued boots has been discussed in several different parts of this forum, but I didn't find an answer to what I was wondering. I have size 6 - EEE (men's size but I'm a girl) feet, so to say the least I have lots of fun finding any shoes (other than sandals with my feet hanging off). Now being married to a member, I've had privy to find out what sizes the forces carries for combats and even with the new metric system, its seems that they don't carry the size I need in combats. Now I have been able to find black, all leather, 8" combat boots in my size in the US and find them amazingly comfortable and they don't hurt when I take long walks and I can even do a decent jog in them, so I really don't want to even think about cramming my feet back into boots that don't fit.

So my question is, can I bring these to basic this summer, knowing that it is highly unlikely that they will have a pair of boots that will fit me (well at least in the first few weeks), does anyone know if they will let me wear them until they have ones that fit me?

Thanks for any help! (and please don't laugh at my little flippers )


----------



## davidk (23 Feb 2008)

When a soldier doesn't fit the sizes carried by clothing store, they are typically issued non-standard boots that will fit (LPO?)

Feel free to bring your boots. Don't expect to wear them.


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2008)

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I know the topic of non-issued boots has been discussed in several different parts of this forum, but I didn't find an answer to what I was wondering. I have size 6 - EEE (men's size but I'm a girl) feet, so to say the least I have lots of fun finding any shoes (other than sandals with my feet hanging off). Now being married to a member, I've had privy to find out what sizes the forces carries for combats and even with the new metric system, its seems that they don't carry the size I need in combats. Now I have been able to find black, all leather, 8" combat boots in my size in the US and find them amazingly comfortable and they don't hurt when I take long walks and I can even do a decent jog in them, so I really don't want to even think about cramming my feet back into boots that don't fit.
> 
> ...



They carry your size. Period. I myself, wear a 6EEE (mens) ... it's actually a very common size ... even in the metric WWBoots.

We carry size twos (ladies size twos) for crying out loud. Your feet are huge compared to some of the ones we deal with. I suspect that your husband is not a Supply Tech -- or he'd have known this.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2008)

Vern, you do know that the size two combat boots are not really size two, right?  
That's the size I wear and in "real" life, I'm a six and a half.  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> They carry your size. Period. I myself, wear a 6EEE (mens) ... it's actually a very common size ... even in the metric WWBoots.
> 
> We carry size twos (ladies size twos) for crying out loud. Your feet are huge compared to some of the ones we deal with. I suspect that your husband is not a Supply Tech -- or he'd have known this.



Thought I heard you say that there are sizes smaller than that too.


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Thought I heard you say that there are sizes smaller than that too.



We stock down to the ladies size 2 equivelant. Have seen a custom pair made for smaller feet though. 1.5 ... smaller than that -- they should still be in damn diapers!!


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Feb 2008)

Just a quick question on similar note:

I am in the process of a CT and was wondering whether or not I will be forced to wear my issued Mk III's once I get into the reg force? I have a medical chit and as a result have bought my own magnums and swats...will I be allowed to wear them on a BIQ course? (I'm expecting recruit school bypass)

I've tried to exchange my Mk III's for the new GP boot (which i dont even really want) but was told not until they are worn out. I dont want to ruin my feet/ankles...and the mk III's do just that for me. 

If anyone knows what I should expect, it would be appreciated. I'm not looking for the crown to foot my bill, I just would like to protect the armys investment...  

Thanks


----------



## MikeL (24 Feb 2008)

If you have a medical chit that says you can wear civvie pattern boots than you're good to go. Lots of people go through BIQ an other courses wearing Magnums, Danners, etc so its not like you'll be the first.


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Just a quick question on similar note:
> 
> I am in the process of a CT and was wondering whether or not I will be forced to wear my issued Mk III's once I get into the reg force? I have a medical chit and as a result have bought my own magnums and swats...will I be allowed to wear them on a BIQ course? (I'm expecting recruit school bypass)
> 
> ...



You've got a medical chit for them -- you ARE authorized to wear them. BTW, once you are RegF ... the Crown is obligated to pay for your footwear downtown due to that medical requirement. (*Note that the Crown only pays for ResF civilian pattern boots when member is on a Class B or C contract with a valid medical requirement.)

You will find that your MkIIIs will most likely to be returned/written off. Your chit means that MkIIIs do not work for you, and you will see LPOd boots issued to your clothing docs instead of the MkIIIs. 

DO NOT let them issue the ones you bought yourself onto your docs -- that would not be on. Once your CT is through, it's up to the Crown to pay for your footwear and when they are paying then, and only then, should they be putting it on your charge.

In your case, I WOULD be taking your civ pattern boots to basic as well as the chit that authorizes their wear --- else you'll be in issued boots until Saint Jean manages to purchase you some off the economy.


----------



## medaid (24 Feb 2008)

Vern, was the girl an AF OCdt about 4'9"? She had Magnums made for her right?


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Vern, was the girl an AF OCdt about 4'9"? She had Magnums made for her right?



No, she was an Army Sup Tech ... about 4'6". I still tease her every chance I get about her itty bitty tootsies. Actually, when her boots arrived at clothing after being made, she was on leave and just to rub it in we placed a pair of GI Joe combat boots in the box for her. We laughed when she eventually got back to work and opened it up -- her: not so much!!  ;D

Although I do not doubt that there are more "hers" out there.


----------



## davidk (24 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> No, she was an Army Sup Tech ... about 4'6". I still tease her every chance I get about her itty bitty tootsies. Actually, when her boots arrived at clothing after being made, she was on leave and just to rub it in we placed a pair of GI Joe combat boots in the box for her. We laughed when she eventually got back to work and opened it up -- her: not so much!!  ;D
> 
> Although I do not doubt that there are more "hers" out there.



Saw one in '05 that couldn't have been more than 4'5". I never knew they even made boots that small...


----------



## medaid (24 Feb 2008)

I never knew they made soldiers that small either ;D. Do they get custom everything else to fit them too? i.e. TacVest, rucksack?


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> You've got a medical chit for them -- you ARE authorized to wear them. BTW, once you are RegF ... the Crown is obligated to pay for your footwear downtown due to that medical requirement. (*Note that the Crown only pays for ResF civilian pattern boots when member is on a Class B or C contract with a valid medical requirement.)
> 
> You will find that your MkIIIs will most likely to be returned/written off. Your chit means that MkIIIs do not work for you, and you will see LPOd boots issued to your clothing docs instead of the MkIIIs.
> 
> ...



Roger. Thanks Vern, thats what I was looking for!


----------



## davidk (24 Feb 2008)

I never saw her with a tacvest - but she looked like she could curl up and fit into her own rucksack!


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I never knew they made soldiers that small either ;D. Do they get custom everything else to fit them too? i.e. TacVest, rucksack?



Oh gawd ... I won't even get into the problems she experiences with the friggin' rucksack. Her valise rests down by her ankles.

I did address the Tac Vest problem to CTS though, Rick sent me a response akin to "well we can't make 'em any smaller Vern ... or there'd be no place to the pouchs on". Needless to say -- she swims in it.

But, even at ten paces to our one during ruck marchs ... she manages to keep up with us and pull it off without bitching. She's a little dynamo.


----------



## medaid (24 Feb 2008)

No kid! She is awesome then.I always admire the petite ones, because they have so much drive!


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> No, she was an Army Sup Tech ... about 4'6". I still tease her every chance I get about her itty bitty tootsies. Actually, when her boots arrived at clothing after being made, she was on leave and just to rub it in we placed a pair of GI Joe combat boots in the box for her. We laughed when she eventually got back to work and opened it up -- her: not so much!!  ;D
> 
> Although I do not doubt that there are more "hers" out there.



Hang her boots from the mirror of her car!  8)


----------



## trentonmilwife (1 Apr 2009)

> They carry your size. Period. I myself, wear a 6EEE (mens) ... it's actually a very common size ... even in the metric WWBoots.
> 
> We carry size twos (ladies size twos) for crying out loud. Your feet are huge compared to some of the ones we deal with. I suspect that your husband is not a Supply Tech -- or he'd have known this.



Army Vern, what metric size do you wear? I've been having fun with supply trying to get issued any footwear that fits (I'm a metric equivalent to a 240/116) and they don't come near that wide. Even outside providers don't make that size because it is too short for how wide it is. I don't have oxfords, ankle boots or combat boots which has been lots of fun working in civvys, and its been 6 months that I've been waiting for customs, but they can't seem to get them right...

Anyways, I've gotten permission to buy Belleville Boots (ones made for USAF) for basic this summer...but I'm wondering if you know of some avenue my supply clerks haven't looked at since you wear the same size shoes?


----------



## medicineman (1 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I did address the Tac Vest problem to CTS though, Rick sent me a response akin to "well we can't make 'em any smaller Vern ... or there'd be no place to the pouchs on". Needless to say -- she swims in it.



Send her with a chit to see Matt F - I'm sure they something there that will fit and she can build herself ;D.

MM


----------

